# urban decay eyeshadow pan sizes



## kimmy (Sep 14, 2008)

will they fit into a mac palette? i want to get x, but only if it will fit inside a palette...i don't like having stray shadows anymore.


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 14, 2008)

yes they do i depotted a couple of my UD and they fit perfectly in the MAC psllet


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 14, 2008)

i have depoted all of my ud shadows! I love that they fit in the palette. I never get the deluxe shadows causse I dont like that i cant put them in my palette and then i forget to use them!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_i have depoted all of my ud shadows! I love that they fit in the palette. I never get the deluxe shadows causse I dont like that i cant put them in my palette and then i forget to use them!_

 
do you depot them the same way you depot your mac shadows?


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_do you depot them the same way you depot your mac shadows?_

 
yes, they pop out in the same kind of lil tray that mac shadows do. I depot everything with wire cuters and rubbing alcohol. But however you depot its the same process as mac shadows.


----------



## Kelly78 (Oct 21, 2008)

I depotted mine using the same method as my MAC ones, and it worked like a charm!! Love that they can be depotted.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 21, 2008)

They also fit in those E.L.F. $1 compacts.


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_They also fit in those E.L.F. $1 compacts._

 
 Yes they day and the are really cheap and have a big mirror. I bought a few of the quads for when I travel.


----------

